# New tank with sand substrate - root tabs?



## Vyncenze (24 Mar 2011)

Hi.

I'm just starting the set-up of a new tank (150 x 40 x 60) which will be planted and have pressurised CO2.

I've been debating the substrate choices and am pretty much settled on play sand/silver sand (both for the low cost, but also for the look which I've always liked). I understand that having no nutrients or nutrient storage in the substrate will make my water column dosing even more important.

Would it be worth adding any root tabs/osmocote balls into the sand at setup - would this help give the plants a bit of a "head-start" or is it a waste of time/money? If you think it's worth it, does anyone have a recommendation on which are any good?

Also, any issues with making the sand pretty deep (3-4")? Again, from my reading on this forum anaerobic pocktets aren't  really a problem in planted tanks, and I will likely have MTS anyway. Any other downsides?

Thanks for any help

Joe


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Mar 2011)

Hi, 
    It always helps to have nutrition in the substrate, but it's not that big of a deal if you will have a disciplined water dosing practice. Osmocote is always a good choice as it's a slow release fertilizer. A teaspoon or two per square foot is all you'd need.

You are correct in that there should not be an issue with anaerobic pockets. If you like snails then there ought not to be a down side. If you consider snails to be vermin fit only for eradication, then yes it will be a bummer having snails in the tank.

Cheers,


----------



## Vyncenze (25 Mar 2011)

Thats great thanks. I quite like the snails 

Should I be after any particular osmocote - eg osmocote "plus"? I take it I just bury the little capsules deep in the soil - Di they eventually break down completely and disappear?
Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Mar 2011)

Hi,
    It doesn't matter which you use. The fertilizer should be placed on the bottom glass and then apply the sediment over it. it contains ammonia, therefore you want to keep it at the very bottom to avoid toxicity issues. Ultimately they dissolve and disappear.

Cheers,


----------



## Vyncenze (25 Mar 2011)

Thanks ceg


----------

